# iPhone 7 Plus ios 10 - Uber APP Issue - Support Messages Not Removing From Home Thread



## ByteMe (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Uber Gurus,

Hope you all are having a great weekend.

So.. Being the tech geek I am I have an issue to report and would appreciate any feedback/suggestions/comments.

When I started driving for Uber I used the Partner App from the drive-now link on my iPhone 6 with ios 10 and all seemed fine. I recently received my new iPhone 7s and installed the partner app. It worked fine for a few days then all of a sudden I saw a message to upgrade to the one in the APP store. I ignored this as suggested in a previous thread. Well then I started seeing that messages I would receive from support that show on the home thread would not disappear when you click on them to read them. So now I have all these messages in my home thread and its irritating because I have to scroll all the way through them to even see my daily total.

I emailed support about this and I got the typical "We are sorry.." blah blah. Suggesting to;
1) Download new app from app store
2) Force close, soft reset phone, erase network setting, uninstall app and reinstall from app store.

Well with all of the above done I still cant get the messages to drop out of my home thread. This weekend was a busy weekend for me and it literally was annoying to check my last trip total as I had to scroll through all the messages in my home thread.

I also noticed this..

1) The Driver APP version on the APP store APP is 3.127.2
2) the Partner APP version the drive-now Uber site is 3.128.0

There is a orange-ish message at the top of the thread on the home tab of the Partner APP that tells us to download the newly updated APP from the APP Store.. Umm hello.. but am I missing something here.. How is the APP Store app "newly updated" when its a version behind the partner APP version?

Any way.. its really annoying that my messages are not deleting from the home thread.

Have you all seen this?
What feedback/comment/suggestions do you all have for me based on the info listed above??

Thanks Folks!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

simple, just download the new driver app... it works better than the partner app since its not considered a 3rd party app anymore by apple and doesnt require special profile configuration to run which makes it run better


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

I am having issues with the app too, I cannot for the life of me, work out why I cannot hear the alert made by the app when an order is ready for pick up, yet I CAN hear the navigation through the uber app. It's making me thing it's an issue with the app software and not my brand new device. Any suggestions guys?

Also, what's the "new" driver app you're referring too? I Can't see anything as listed by Uber in the App Store, is it a third party app? Would it work for UberEats too (as I only use my motorcycle to deliver UberEats orders)


----------



## ByteMe (Oct 16, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> simple, just download the new driver app... it works better than the partner app since its not considered a 3rd party app anymore by apple and doesnt require special profile configuration to run which makes it run better


Thanks Matty. I did try the one in the APP store which is how I was able to post the different versions between the two. However; both APPS for me are doing the same thing. And still the one you download from the APP store is a version behind the partner APP.


UberEatsScooterDude said:


> Also, what's the "new" driver app you're referring too? I Can't see anything as listed by Uber in the App Store, is it a third party app? Would it work for UberEats too (as I only use my motorcycle to deliver UberEats orders)


Thanks ScooterDude.. regarding the "new" driver APP if you go to the APP Store and search "uber driver app" you will see Uber has released the Partner APP as the Driver APP since technically now we are drivers not partners. Any way.. regarding your sound issue I noticed that if I'm on blue tooth and I have my radio on let's say satellite I won't hear any sounds because I'm listening to my satellite radio. I will only hear the sounds when I'm listening to my Bluetooth music. That not only includes Uber notification sounds but email/text sounds etc. Hope this helps.

One more thing just received a response from support they are suggesting for us apple folks to roll back our phone software to IOS9 instead of IOS 10. For me I'm not doing that sounds a bit ridiculous when everything else in ios10 works great.

Appreciate the help and comments keep em coming as I'm still dealing with this issue.


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

ByteMe said:


> Thanks Matty. I did try the one in the APP store which is how I was able to post the different versions between the two. However; both APPS for me are doing the same thing. And still the one you download from the APP store is a version behind the partner APP.
> 
> Thanks ScooterDude.. regarding the "new" driver APP if you go to the APP Store and search "uber driver app" you will see Uber has released the Partner APP as the Driver APP since technically now we are drivers not partners. Any way.. regarding your sound issue I noticed that if I'm on blue tooth and I have my radio on let's say satellite I won't hear any sounds because I'm listening to my satellite radio. I will only hear the sounds when I'm listening to my Bluetooth music. That not only includes Uber notification sounds but email/text sounds etc. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Oh man, this is beginning to become a headache. I don't use ant Bluetooth devices apart from an a Apple Watch which requires Bluetooth and wifi to be on for connectivity. So it's not a Bluetooth issue. I have noticed that it was when I was using the lightning to headphone jack adapter,this is my own theory but I think the iPhone must think it is plugged into some kind of audio system other than headphones.. therefore it won't play the sounds but it's odd, literally every other sound on my device works....


----------



## HornsManiac (Sep 23, 2016)

I am having this same problem and I have an Android phone. Galaxy Note5! Once the messages are read the notifications should go away!!!


----------



## ByteMe (Oct 16, 2016)

UberEatsScooterDude said:


> Oh man, this is beginning to become a headache. I don't use ant Bluetooth devices apart from an a Apple Watch which requires Bluetooth and wifi to be on for connectivity. So it's not a Bluetooth issue. I have noticed that it was when I was using the lightning to headphone jack adapter,this is my own theory but I think the iPhone must think it is plugged into some kind of audio system other than headphones.. therefore it won't play the sounds but it's odd, literally every other sound on my device works....


What iPhone are you using? Is it a 7/7Plus?? What can I do to recreate the issue on my phone(I have an iPhone 7s) to validate or see if there is anything I can do to assist?



HornsManiac said:


> I am having this same problem and I have an Android phone. Galaxy Note5! Once the messages are read the notifications should go away!!!


Horns, so your messages arent deleting from the feed as well?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Same here! All of my Uber messages from this past week are still hanging around. It's annoying


----------



## HornsManiac (Sep 23, 2016)

ByteMe said:


> Horns, so your messages arent deleting from the feed as well?


No, they're not archiving .


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

HornsManiac said:


> No, they're not archiving .


Yeah I have around 7 support messages still viewable in the home screen. A little annoying at first but becoming more frustrating. Has anyone found a solution?

Also, still quite confused as people on this thread have mentioned there is an 'Uber driver' app available in the iOS App Store. I still can't find this app, I'm using the profile configured app available from uber directly.


----------



## RonBrown70 (Oct 31, 2016)

I am currently using a Note 4 on Android version 6 and have the same issue with the messages. If anyone has any input on how to get these to archive let me know.


----------



## Tom Lowe (Oct 31, 2016)

I too have a ton of new messages that I have to scroll through to get to the last fair information. This has become a big problem for me. I sure hope Uber gets their act together and fixes this. (IOS 10 New Uber Driver app)


----------



## Eddiejan (Jan 22, 2017)

ByteMe said:


> Hi Uber Gurus,
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddiejan (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello

I'm not having the issue you're having, mine is with the iPhone 7 plus not syncing with the navigation. I go online at my home, when I leave to pick up my pin isn't moving. My rider doesn't know how far I'm from pick up. I emailed support and they adjust my fares for the mileage but it's annoying to have to email the start point address and ending address after every ride. I checked with the uber ride app and it tracks my location. It's only in uber Drive app. 

Any suggestions or anyone having my issue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

